# perl .pl wird angezeigt und nicht ausgeführt



## jenscz (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ispconfig 3.0.5.2
debian wheezy

Anleitung nach perfect server mit wheezy, dovecot,apache2

Obwohl im webif perl und cgi erlaubt sind werden diese als Script im Browser angezeigt aber nicht ausgeführt (interpretiert)

Script liegt als xyz.pl mit den Rechten 755 im cgi-bin.


----------



## nowayback (29. Mai 2013)

hi,

dann schau mal nach ob du mod_perl installiert hast, und ob es aktiviert ist.


Grüße
nwb


----------



## jenscz (29. Mai 2013)

aptitude search libapache2-mod-perl2
i   libapache2-mod-perl2 

a2enmod perl
Module perl already enabled

a2enmod cgi
Module cgi already enabled


----------



## jenscz (30. Mai 2013)

So, bin schon etwas weiter. Wenn ich in der

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/100-xyz.vhost

<Files *.pl>
                               SetHandler perl-script
            </Files>

auskommentiere funktioniert es!

Ich denke, dass die Datei wieder von ispconfig bei Änderungen überschrieben wird. Wo muss ich es ändern damit es dauerhaft bleibt?


----------

